# Difficult-to-open juice bottles



## Hooked (20/11/17)

I decided to try something that works on bottles used in the kitchen and found that it also works for juice bottles - even chubby gorillas!

Hold the bottle upside down under running hot water - as hot as you can handle. Keep turning the bottle slowly for a minute. The hot water will make the lid expand. Dry the bottle and open immediately before it cools down. I usually hold it in a kitchen towel while I'm opening it just in case it slips from my fingers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## SarChasm (20/11/17)

Water restrictions in Cape Town boet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/11/17)

SarChasm said:


> Water restrictions in Cape Town boet



I'm a sus, not a boet  Yep, I know we've got water restrictions - I'm in Yzerfontein (West Coast). I put a small tub underneath the tap while it's running and use that water for something else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SarChasm (21/11/17)

Hooked said:


> I'm a sus, not a boet  Yep, I know we've got water restrictions - I'm in Yzerfontein (West Coast). I put a small tub underneath the tap while it's running and use that water for something else.



Apologies sus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/17)

that's a good tip.I would just hold the bottle upside down cut it and decant I to another container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (24/12/17)

like dis....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

